# SQOLOGY Knoxville - Sept 9th.



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/events/755448784664014


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking forward to it. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I plan on making it. Now to get my pillars fixed...


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Woohoo! I am excited for another SQOLOGY event. It should be alot of fun. Now I need to finish my car.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey guys - slight change due to a conflict.

We have to move the date for this and are pushing it out to SEPTEMBER 9. I'll get an updated graphic to put up this weekend.

Sorry for the late change - hope to see you in September!


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

That bites!


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Are any of you interested and possibly having a small get together up here in Erwin on the 6th or maybe on the 5th? I can make cookies and maybe some pizza.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I will be making the pizzas in this.








[/IMG]


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Can you please share the details here too? I don't use myface, and I'd like to go.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

This one is something like a month away...reminder!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Coming up quick! Looks like it's going to be a great show!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Two weeks away! Come on down and hang out with us for a day. You can compete in multiple formats, or just hang out and listen to some cars. Who is planning to attend?


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I may be able to make it, though I won't be competing.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

lashlee said:


> I may be able to make it, though I won't be competing.


I hope to see you there man! It's been a while.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

benny z said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/755448784664014


I might be able to make this. Not too far at all.


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll be there. If that's not enough of a reason for the rest of you to be there then nothing is! 

Bruce Miller - White Toyota 4Runner - always happy to give a demo.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

As excited as I was to go to the event I don't think I'll be able to. If it was on Saturday, sure. But it's on Sunday which causes a bit too many complications for me.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> As excited as I was to go to the event I don't think I'll be able to. If it was on Saturday, sure. But it's on Sunday which causes a bit too many complications for me.


That stinks man. I hoping to get to listen to your car man. I understand though. We have to shows at the shop on Sunday, because it's the only day we are closed.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

When is the next one?


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

nyquistrate said:


> When is the next one?


Whenever it is, it won't be soon enough. It was a very good show with a bunch of great people.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

lowcel said:


> Whenever it is, it won't be soon enough. It was a very good show with a bunch of great people.


They are GREAT people for sure!!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who showed up! We had a wonderful time. Our next event will be our toys for tots show, which will be late Nov or early Dec. I will post event details as soon as we have it booked.


----------

